# New guy from NH with questions.



## jpmadman (May 27, 2011)

ok, so here is a little background of why I searched this site out.

I recently recieved an "Iperial Kamadoo" From my mother who had it in her yard for 15 years doing nothing. It once belonged to my grandfather who purchased it in Japan when he was in the Navy and had it shipped home because at the time there was no comparable cooker in the states "so ive been told" When he passed away my grandmother gave it to my mother who had it in the yard doing nothing for years. When she moved about 4 years ago she asked me "Do you want that thing" I asked her what it was and she told me the story. As soon as I heard what it was memories of my grandfathers cooking on camping trips and holidays can rushing back to me! He was the best damn cook I knew and he did it all on that monster!

So here we are 25 years later and I have this monster cooking dream in my backyard. I have slowly begun to clean it up and get it working again. Only problem is, I have no idea how to use it! I was once told he used to use nothing more than 4 or 5 charcoal brickets for a fully cooked Thanksgiving day bird. Is this true???

Lastly, what part of the forum should I be floating around in to get the best info on using this thing?

Thank you in advance and I cant wait to start cooking on this thing!


----------



## realtorterry (May 27, 2011)

First welcome to SMF

Second, check out the free e-course offered on our homepage. It will get you started in the right direction. Then ask questions as you go along. don't forget the qview also


----------



## fpnmf (May 27, 2011)

Might try looking at the big green egg posts here and google..

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

 The free E-C is great!!!
 
 http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html

Have a great day!!!

Craig


----------



## jpmadman (May 27, 2011)

Just finished reading my first day of the E-course. Now I cant wait for tomorrows! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## alelover (May 27, 2011)

Do you have some pics of the unit?


----------



## alelover (May 27, 2011)

Found this on the web. Looks like a pretty killer smoker.
[h3]Imperial Kamado[/h3]
China-based Imperial Kamado has been manufacturing kamados for over 30 years. While they continue to produce and export kamados, retail activities have been transferred to Kamado King (see below) in California. The Big Green Egghead has not tested an Imperial Kamado, but they seem to have a very similar design to the Egg.
[h3]
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
[/h3]


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2011)

Nice looking unit.


----------



## jpmadman (May 27, 2011)

This is not my unit, but mine looks EXACTLY like this one. Right down to the current worn out color and all.







and here is the insert out of the bottom.


----------



## jpmadman (May 27, 2011)

as soon as a mod clears it, my pictures will show up. apparently a noob cant post pics till they get cleared.


----------



## pars (May 31, 2011)

Welcome -- I am new here as well. I see your from NH ---- Same here. What part of the state are you in?

I am in the Monadnock Region.

Keep on Smokin"
Pars


----------



## jpmadman (Jun 1, 2011)

I am in Derry near the Ma boarder.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice. And welcomeNot only do you have an awesome smoker but you have the memories to go with it.As far as 4 or 5 briquettes, its unlikely, however the ceramics do a very good job at insulating.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jun 1, 2011)

I would look up post on the Big Green Egg, and see if there is any info there.  I did find a ton of info when I googled "imperial kamado", here is a few sites I found, there are tons more:

http://www.kamadobbq.com/History---Restoration.html

http://www.kamado.com/Owners.htm#kamadomanual

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/oldmanuals/showik91.htm?I1

The last one is a cookbook, perhaps you can search on the internet and find it too, looked to have some good info in it.

Hope this helps

Aaron

ETA:  at the bottom of this page is instruction manuals/cookbooks for several different types of Kamado grills.

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/infocentral.htm


----------



## jpmadman (Jun 2, 2011)

Awsome info, Thank you

Aaron


----------



## jpmadman (Jun 3, 2011)

just wanted to log in and say thank you once again for the info. i downloaded and printed that original kamado manual and took it home for my wife to read over. she was super excited about the stuff she read and is now more excited about getting it going than i am. :lol:

she told me we better hurry up and learn how to smoke a turkey in it because we are hosting thanksgiving this year and she wants to WOW everyone with a bird cooked in the backyard!


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jun 3, 2011)

No problem, that's what this site is for.  Just make sure you post up some pics of the finished products.  That is a neat looking smoker, with some nostalgia to it.  Besides most people these days seem to have the green eggs, and you have an original, purchased in Japan to boot.  That is kinda neat if you ask me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





ETA  If you use and start to get the hang of looks like you can refurbish it down the road, I saw some sites that showed how people were fixin them up.


----------

